
Why Java is Most Popular Language? - nreece
http://9lessons.blogspot.com/2008/10/why-java-most-popular-language.html
======
evannyx
A few points..

\+ On what basis does he assume java is "most popular language"[sic]?

\+ What on earth is the relationship between java being the most popular
language and virus attacks?

\+ This article does not make sense

------
tonystubblebine
I think the reason is timing. Java took a huge market share during a software
boom. It looked attractive at the time because it was an improvement over, but
still similar to, existing languages. It also appealed to a perceived need of
the time, making it hard for mediocre programmers to screw up.

We've learned since that it's much more important to make it hard for mediocre
product managers to screw up by using a language that encourages rapid
iteration. However, Java still gets chosen by occasional intelligent
programmers because it developed a few robust libraries.

------
jonny_noog
_The first point Java is a platform independent language it works any where.
How it works and why C, C++ and .Net not works._

That paragraph needs to be put on a t-shirt.

~~~
sinu9i
No paragraph

~~~
jonny_noog
LOL, So like what, you've taken the first paragraph of your article away now?
That was the best one! Are you planning on keeping it for your own t-shirt
line?

Seriously though, all in good fun dude. I certainly don't expect people whose
first language is not English to write perfect English. It's none the less
amusing - from the point of view of the native speaker - to see what people
come up with sometimes.

One of my favorite non-native English snippets from another forum (in the
context of something bad possibly befalling one of the conversation
participants):

 _You know this happen, this happen you._

------
bayareaguy
This article is so bad it's almost funny. It's a shame there isn't a Bulwer-
Lytton contest for technology articles.

------
GrandMasterBirt
Asside from the gawd awful language, the thing is that java is nothing
special.

If its platform native code vs VM, well we got: Java (woo)

Ruby (woo-er)

Python (woo-er-er)

Haskel

Lua

Freaken' Emacs and it's lisp

tons of lisp derivitives

The list goes on. Java is not the only VM on the market. This article would
have been good in 1996.

